# First time CT owner, need help.



## Belligerence (May 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I just bought my first beautiful crowntail who was doing fantastic for the first week I've had him, then suddenly a white film appeared over his mouth and eyes. I've never encountered anything other than ick and fin rot so I have no idea what this is. I've looked at the disease website with pics and none of them look anything like what's wrong with my betta.

Stats are he's in a 10 gal by himself, basic carbon filtration, on introduction to the tank I put in Stress coat. Food consists of dried bloodworms. He still has a healthy appetite considering his eyes are covered with this film. He is blowing bubbles ( I know bubbling is for happy or stressed bettas. ) His fins, gills, and scales on his body other than from his eyes to his mouth are in mint condition; no open wounds, no film, no fin rot, nothing. He seems a bit lethargic but responds well to stimulus such as: tapping on the tank, change in the current of the water. But, apparently from the film over his eyes, can't see very well, or doesn't respond to visual stimulus.

As I said, the white film appeared almost instantly. He was perfectly fine at lunch time, 12 hours later his head is covered.

I've looked everywhere for a CT and only recently found a shop that sells them. I'd hate for him to die. Please tell me if I've done anything wrong or what I can do to help. I've had extensive background in aquatics and veil bettas. I was told CTs would be the same as veils except the CTs require more water than a veil.

Thanks in advance for any/all help.


----------



## Belligerence (May 1, 2006)

Well, he's dead now. :rip: 

He started having breathing problems and was sticking his head out of the water as far as he could while swimming frantically.

I don't understand what could have hit him so hard so fast?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

how big of a filtraition system did you have? cause ALL bettas like very very clam waters. i dont believe CT, HM, or DT are any differant than regular bettas, all have labryiths, all hate eachother, etc. your fish was most likely making a bubblenest, wich is a very good sign wit bettas. i dont know what the film over his eyes are, i have read it in a book from the libary but i no longer have the book. i will get the book as soon as possible and try to figure it out fer ya


----------



## Belligerence (May 1, 2006)

He was sick so I know he wasn't making bubble nests because he was happy/well. The filtration system I had was a 10 gal carbon filter. I've never had a betta freak out/get sick/die on me because the water was too clean (Other than if there wasn't any benefitial bacteria).

A friend told me the same thing happened to her betta when it suddenly got too cold. Could that be it? There's no heater in the tank because it's been awfully warm. Then yesterday, the temperature dropped.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost him  I really don't want to guess at the film, but I will say that CTs like warmer water than most bettas. I've heard many breeders say that they should be kept closer to 85-88 to keep their rays nice and straight. I have one here who is really happier at 88 than 80. Kind of scared me a bit raising the temp that high (felt like I was going to boil him or something) but he does seem to like it more.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Belligerence said:


> The filtration system I had was a 10 gal carbon filter. I've never had a betta freak out/get sick/die on me because the water was too clean (Other than if there wasn't any benefitial bacteria).


It's not that the water gets too clean for bettas from filters, it's the water current that filters create. Bettas naturally live in swamp-like waters(rice paddies), which have very very little current. An airpump powered sponge filter is adequate filtration.

As for the temperature, a steady temperature is more important than the best tempereature(within reason). Mine were kept at 78*F, conditioned for spawning at 80*F, spawned, raised and healed(if needed) at 82*F, but these temperatures were changed very slowly.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

The temperature drop, esp if rapid, could have been a stressor leading to additional susceptibility to disease, hence the infection that you saw.
You can buys heaters designed to hold water in a set temperature range.
You might try buying online from a breeder, it will be a younger fish and probably more vigorous, and bettas ship well via priority/cheap shipping methods.


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds like columnaris. I'm sure if you look that word up you'll find more stuff about it and how to treat it. All bettas are the same, but you probably heard that they need more water because they're water needs to stay cleaner. CT's are very prone to ray curling, just like HM's are to fin curling if your water is not pristine.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am a bit late to this thread, but this sounds more like a water quality issue. Sticking his head out of the water usually signals he is trying to get out, especially in light of him zooming around the tank. The film over him sounds like excess slime coat. He could even have had velvet which is very hard to see. It will cause excess slime coat and racing around the tank, just because they are so miserable.

I am sorry that you lost him!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

> All bettas are the same


Definitely not true, especially when you take into consideration there are many other types of bettas besides splendens.


----------

